# CYRUS IMAP cyradm core dump problem



## davidwhytcross (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have successfully used Cyrus IMAP in the past on versions 5.x, 6.x and 7.x

but am having a problem with a fresh installed ver 8.0 and then upgraded to 8.1 server, when running the cyradm command, as follows


```
root# cyradm 192.168.134.171
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
root#
```


does anyone have any ideas as to what I should be looking at to fix this ?


regards,
David Whytcross


----------

